# Some walnut from Mike1950



## heinz57 (Mar 27, 2012)

I still have some sanding to do, but this is more or less what the finished product will be. It's ~12" in diameter and 2" thick. I have one more piece that I'll probably turn in a similar fashion. Very nice wood, thanks again Mike.

Top:
[attachment=3517]

Bottom:
[attachment=3518]


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 27, 2012)

WOW that is gorgeous-you do very nice work.


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 27, 2012)

heinz57 said:


> I still have some sanding to do, but this is more or less what the finished product will be. It's ~12" in diameter and 2" thick. I have one more piece that I'll probably turn in a similar fashion. Very nice wood, thanks again Mike.
> 
> Top:
> 
> ...



That looks really great! Walnut isn't my favorite wood but that there walnut is gorgeous!  Accented of course by the great turning job!

- Matt


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 27, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> WOW that is gorgeous-you do very nice work.



Do you have any more hunks of wood of similar size?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 27, 2012)

That's beautiful! I love the color variation in that piece.


----------



## heinz57 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, it was a real treat to turn. I'll figure out a cheap backdrop/lighting scenario and take some pictures of it when it's finished. I have a few other pieces I should take some pictures of too. I'll work on that.


----------

